# My New Puppy



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Only 2 pictures right now.

This is my new puppy called Proxy. She is 9 weeks old and is a beagle mix!


More pictures to come.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

She is adorable! I love her little nub!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute little girl! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little doll!! She is so cute! I love the pic. of her looking at the balloon painting. Thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a sweetie! Looks like she wants to go on a balloon ride. LOL!


----------



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Some pictures of Proxy


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She is just adorable, what a cutie. Enjoy her puppyhood, it doesn't last nearly long enough!
Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

She is just precious. curious and sweet. Who could not love that face! What a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohhh she is SO cute! 


So many cute new puppies on DFC lately! Keep those pictures commin'!!:biggrin::tongue:


----------

